# Appropriate place to ask about vendors and reviews?



## brettsacto (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi all,

I am a very seldom poster. Mostly I've read...and read...and read... And appreciate everyone's posts because I've learned a lot and I'm now looking to take the next step from hobbyist to amateur business.

So my next question is, is this an appropriate place to name and review refining vendors? I have a very specific refiner in mind, and before I send my unmentionables across the nation, I'd like to get a bit of knowledge about who I'm dealing with. Or, a LOT of knowledge

After all, once it's shipped, it's in their hands.

I've done a lot of refining and collecting over the last year, and I've found that I can do it and produce pretty good results. I've been able to turn around product, sell the refined gold for modest profit and buy more scrap - and repeat the cycle. But now I'm working on economies of scale, and to produce the amount that I've estimated, I am considering a commercial refiner. I'm having a heck of a time finding someone locally (Sacramento to Reno area) let alone the west coast in general.

I'm also considering buying the necessary equipment to do this myself, but living in a residential neighborhood does not lend itself to safety or the ability to run noisy machinery late at night. I'm not to the point where I can consider a commercial venture and the necessary licenses/permits/etc.

I'm looking at my first +100lb batch of ceramic scrap, and the numbers for the chemicals and the time/effort to break it down and process it are daunting to say the least.

Ideas, thoughts, direction, comments, criticism, and offers of free money/fame are all welcome. :lol:


----------



## Geo (Mar 1, 2013)

an idea of your approximate location would help. there may be a good refiner close to where you live.


----------



## Palladium (Mar 1, 2013)

You can as the question here. Tell us who he is and then maybe we can give advice.


----------



## brettsacto (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi all,

The vendor I am considering is called PMRS (Precious Metals Reclaiming Service). My only issue is that they are clear across the country in Florida. I would prefer to find a reclaiming service/refiner in California or Nevada if possible. So far, I have discussed the job lot and pricing and I'm content with the fees. I'm just really scared to send off my "bootie" to a stranger across the country. www.preciousmetalsreclaiming.com 

I would appreciate reviews, feedback, ideas, etc... And if you have a recommended refiner in California (Sacramento area - GOLD country!) that you know doesn't mind dealing with an independent amateur, I'm all ears.

Kind regards,

Brett


----------



## philddreamer (Mar 18, 2013)

PM sent.
Phil


----------

